# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Поют дети(вокальная студия моей жены)

## Владимир Матвийчук

Жена Олечка учит, дети поют, а я пишу аранжировки и записываю вокал:

Алина Лагода, 11 лет - "Подаруй майбуття"
http:/*************.com/files/otjs5t085 Podaruj_Plus_Back_2.mp3 5.2 Mb
Автора музыки и текста найти никак не могу, скачал комплект у Миши из makrus.narod.ru. Фонограмму полностью переделал, бэки жена записала. Если нужен минус - не делайте задавку, я пришлю минус, с бэками или без, как Вам захочется. И может, кто знает автора, напишите.

Сегодня-завтра выложу мальчика, тоже 11 лет.

*Добавлено через 43 часа 7 минут*
Выкладываю мальчика - Стародуб Вова, 11 лет. Писали тем же коллективом :)

http:/*************.com/files/qf0d7vxto Serenada_Trubadura_Starodub_Plus.mp3 3.7 Mb

----------


## мусяня

*Владимир Матвийчук*,
 Привет,очень жаль,что не могу послушать...пишут,что лимит исчерпала:biggrin:На всякий случай проверь ссылки,есть там файлы или нет,окей?

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*мусяня*,
ссылки рабочие! Если Вы не качаете с депозита, а он пишет, что лимит исчерпан, есть варианты обхода: на старом форуме был хелп в шапке.

Попутно выложу ещё один наш совместный труд: Женский квартет, г. Ватутино, Украина. Песню написал дружбан Валера Костенко, я только записал вокалы и смиксил. Специально ничего не равнял, так что элемент живизны присутствует.
http:/*************.com/files/q4r60fx3t

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

Женский квартет, г. Ватутино, Украина. Песню написал дружбан Валера Костенко, я только записал вокалы и смиксил. Специально ничего не равнял, так что элемент живизны присутствует  
http:/*************.com/files/q4r60fx3t :biggrin:

----------


## biay1

Очень неплохо поют дети! У самого сыну 8 лет, хотел бы чтобы он так же как ваш девятилетний пел!:rolleyes: Спасибо! Удачи Вам в прекрасном деле! :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*biay1*,
Спасибо, я передам детям. Только нашему 11, я там вверху написал! :smile:

----------


## biay1

> *biay1*,
>  нашему 11,


Ах, одиннадцать??? Ну, это уже профи!!!  :Vah: :wink:

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*biay1*,
Да, за последних полгода Вова занял 1 место в Умани - фестиваль "Співаночки" и 2 место на международном фестивале "Чорнобаївські зорепади". Алина тоже не отстаёт - 2 место на "Співаночках", в Чернобай не поехала: заболела гриппом... А так все шансы были!

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

Ещё одна работа:
http:/*************.com/files/4j1dhin0d
"Колискова для мами". Музыка Михаила Чембержи, слова Валентины Малышко.
Поёт Алина Лагода. Аранжировка и запись мои.

----------


## Лев

> Аранжировка и запись мои.


Хорошо звучит!

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

George Shearing - Lullaby Of Birdland
Поёт Алина Лагода, 11 лет. Класс вокала Ольги Матвийчук. Украинский текст её же. Минус и запись мои.
http:/*************.com/files/tvii9nl1z

----------


## magdalina

*Владимир Матвийчук*,
 а можно мне тоже минус без бэка " подаруй майбуття", я в шоке от песни... ничего мудреного, а столько жизни, столько тайны и чего-то такого чистого... аж за душу взяла ))

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

> а можно мне тоже минус без бэка " подаруй майбуття", я в шоке от песни... ничего мудреного, а столько жизни, столько тайны и чего-то такого чистого... аж за душу взяла ))


*magdalina*,
 прошу прощения, но пока не узнаю, кто автор музыки и текста, ничего раздавать не могу. Узнайте, напишите мне. Я должен связаться с ними. А в подарок Вам - минусовка!

----------


## magdalina

*Владимир Матвийчук*, ну вот, как в садике - "ты мне - я тебе..." Знала бы сказала сразу...


Пи.Си. еще готова принять в дар :biggrin:

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*magdalina*,
 просто после того, как я узнаю, кто автор, я спрошу у него разрешения на раздачу минусовки; и её получат все, не только Вы!

----------


## 1-й раз

отлично поют молодцы есть чему поучиться

----------


## magdalina

> *magdalina*,
>  просто после того, как я узнаю, кто автор, я спрошу у него разрешения на раздачу минусовки; и её получат все, не только Вы!


Мне уже дали оригинал :). Спасибо за ответы.

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*magdalina*,
 дал кто? Оригинал того, что выложено в этой теме, писал я. Оригинала в сети нет.

----------


## Лев

> Оригинала в сети нет.


А ты?:rolleyes:

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*Лев*,
 Спасибо. Но нет незаменимых, есть неповторимые.
Если серьёзно, то этой аранжировки действительно нет в сети. Я уважаю труд композитора и поэта, которые писали эту песню. На makrus-studio.narod.ru есть эта вещь, с которой я и пасал аранж. Там есть и минус, который по всем параметрам не устроил меня. И я сделал аранж "с нуля", но не снимая оригинал один в один. Нетронутой осталась только форма.
Так что *magdalina* могла получить только тот вариант. Не удивительно, Миша Назарец - молодчага, на его сайте можно много качать бесплатно. Я же не могу этого сделать без согласия автора. Принципы такие вот дебильные, понимаете ли...

----------


## Лев

> Я же не могу этого сделать без согласия автора. Принципы такие вот дебильные, понимаете ли...
> __________________


Нормальные принципы делового человека(имеет право). :Aga:

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

Наш ученик Вова Стародуб записался с Александром Пономарёвым:
Инфо на украинском: http://gazeta.ua/index.php?id=357067
Инфо на русском: http://gazeta.ua/index.php?id=357067&lang=ru

Вовчик на фото справа.

----------


## tamara rabe

А где можно послушать?

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*tamara rabe*, обещают к концу осени выпустить сингл. На обложке напишут всех участников.
Это всё есть в новостных ссылках выше.

----------


## Dalila

*Владимир Матвийчук*
Я так понимаю песня " подаруй майбуття" ушла в прошлое... очень жаль, минусочек очень хотелось иметь,даже через столько лет.

----------


## Angel_Stike

Очень красиво! Дети весьма талантливы

----------

